# Cockapoos?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

All the ones I've met (groomed) have been good dogs, though having said that, please don't support someone breeding these dogs. If anything, adopt one if you really want one.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

The ones I've met have been sweet dogs, pretty docile, sweet and Cocker-ish. But definitely don't go to a breeder for one, like Fluffyspoos said. Adopting is a great idea if you desire this mix.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Birdie said:


> The ones I've met have been sweet dogs, pretty docile, sweet and Cocker-ish. But definitely don't go to a breeder for one, like Fluffyspoos said. Adopting is a great idea if you desire this mix.


Yup; what they said! Rescuing a sweet mix would be great!

P.S. Editing to add this; my Dad went to a "breeder" many years ago for a "cockapoo." He was expecting a small dog, under 20 lbs. Jessie grew up to be 45 lbs.! Maybe the mother was a standard? LOL!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Some friends of a good friend got a Cockapoo last year that they paid big bucks for. The dog is a mess and is a stress pooper/pee-er in the house.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Good family friends have a cock-a-poo. She is a nice dog. She is a good dog. She is however a dog with separation anxiety, and she is kept tied up inside when they are not home, because she can't be trusted loose in the house. Training or breeding? I suspect she wasn't house raised as a pup, but don't know.

This dog also doesn't like my husband, with no real reason as far as we know. I tease him that dogs have a sense about these things...~grins~ She does like some other men, but won't let the man of the house snuggle unless forced. Again I think training???

They also thought she would be "more poodle, less cocker" so it does vary.

A mix is a mix, save a life and adopt!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If you have specific desires about your future puppy I would stick with purebred dogs. Crossbred dogs (even F2, F3, etc.) don't breed true--especially if you are wanting a puppy, you will have less chance of getting what you really want.

That said, I have met some sweet cockapoos and some that are out of control. I've met shy and standoffish cockapoos and friendly ones. It's really hard to say what you will get and their looks are really off the charts, they vary a great deal.

Edited to add: I don't know if non-shedding is a requirement for you (since you have a PWD now), but some cockapoos shed. It's hard to know if they will shed or not until the adult coat comes in. I met a family in the park who had purchased a cockapoo puppy. He was cute, but out of control. I was talking to them and they said they were looking for a new home for him because they were told he would be hypoallergenic and as it turned out the dog was shedding and their daughter was allergic to him.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

My friend across the street has a cockapoo that she bought from a "breeder" someplace in Missouri. No doubt a puppy-mill dog; I tried to talk her out of it but to no avail.

Anyway, the dog is sweet, somewhat hyper, and is Casey's absolutely bestest friend in the whole wide world. They are close to the same size and both absolutely adore running all-out up and down our court and in the back yard. They sometimes move in such absolute symmetry, jumping over the steps and over curbs and so on in perfect unison, that it is jaw-dropping to watch them.

I had visions of Casey and Pippin being best friends, but no such luck with that. Casey and Lily, however, adore each other. When my friend walks Lily and passes our house, she will sit on the sidewalk and whine to see her boyfriend. Casey does the same when we pass her house.

Lily still needs to be groomed, maybe not as often as a true poodle does, but her hair keeps growing like a poodle's, although it's soft and wavy rather than curly. She seems smart enough but my friend has never done any formal classes with her, beyond I think a little bit of Puppy K. 

It wouldn't be for me but she's a sweet dog. Like any mix, you never really know what you're getting, and like any dog, anywhere, what such a mix will become depends to a large extent on what training is done with it.

*PaddleAddict* slipped - re the coat, very true. Lily both sheds and needs grooming - sort of the worst of both worlds! Not particularly a problem for my friend, but if you're expecting either a non-shed dog or a dog who won't need much grooming, just beware that a cockapoo can be the exact opposite, needing grooming and shedding, both.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

True on the non-shedding/allergies. My daughter is more reactive to my Dad's cockapoo, and my uncle's golden doodle, where she is fine with Auggie.

Also, my Dad's cockapoo is a mess with skin allergies and ear infections. He's had him off and on steroids for so long, his bones are a mess now. He's 11.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

One of my best friends growing up had a female and a male puppy of the female and they were both very nice dogs. Lived good lives with no major issues.


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh wow- you guys are amazing. So generous with your responses and input. 
I am looking at rescues (looked for poodles but they all seem to be mixed breeds) and then thought I'd research Cockapoos specifically. 

Seems there are good stories and horror stories, so back to square one, which is...what type/size dog to get that has a great temperament (not a wild child of a puppy like my Porties were). 

This is so confusing! But I sure appreciate your feedback!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

With a mix breed you really can not predict any of the characteristics - how will "genetic dice" fall is out of anybody's ability to foresee. 

We really can not give you any sound advice :noidea:

If you decide to rescue , than one of your main questions to rescue organization should be :" Was dog's temperament evaluated by a trainer"? That way you will get an objective assessment of particular's dog energy level as well as about other temperamental characteristics.

Hope this helps :act-up:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Also, keep in mind that cockers have had some of the worst skin and ear problems I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, I'm seeing there's problems with cockers. Hoo boy, this is hard to figure out, let me tell you.
Basically, I'm looking for a do that looks like a Portuguese Water Dog but smaller, with a more laid back temperament. Maybe I should stick with a pure toy poodle. 

Rescues are very hit and miss. Many just don't have much info or time/money to do temperament testing. Was looking into greyhound rescue but they seem a bit too aloof to me.

Anyone know of a velcro toy puppy/adult that is looking for a loving mommy?? : 0


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I would consider bumping up the size to a mini. They can take a little more rough and tumble play. It sounds to me like that could happen with your Portie.

Just remember there is no perfect dog breed. Make sure the breeder, of whichever breed you choose, comes recommended, socializes the dogs/pups, knows about temperament and can advise you, and knows about health concerns and tests. 

It can feel like a huge puzzle, but you are doing the right thing by looking before you leap!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

what about a lagotto? Pretty laid back, got that portie-ish/oodle look to them, about mini poodle size, and they're purebred... No sure what they're like as puppies, nor do I have any idea how common they are over there! They're not "common" here, but there are a few around and they do seem like sweet dogs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Or maybe a barbet? Though I think they're pretty rare..


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Terry,

Yes, rescues can be a little bit "hit or miss," but you can certainly find some perfectly nice pets there. My dog Pippin came from a rescue. Since he had lived with the woman (unlike shelter dogs, who are usually kept in kennels), his personality and temperament was clear to her and she could explain him to me. She said he was quiet, affectionate and smart, and he is all of that. The rescue was probably a little off on his age - they guessed "4 to 6" years old, and my vet guessed that he was certainly on the older side of that range. But that was ok with us, not a deal-breaker at all. I feel we are lucky to have him.

Have you looked on petfinder.com? That is a wonderful source of finding adoptable pets. You can first look in your own area and then gradually increase the distance until you find a dog you like. You just never know what will stand out to you.

And I agree, incidentally, about going up to at least a mini size if you have children. The toys are just too fragile and easily hurt by children's rambunctious play; the minis or even very small standards would be more substantial and perhaps more active, generally a better fit for families.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

terrym2442 said:


> Yes, I'm seeing there's problems with cockers. Hoo boy, this is hard to figure out, let me tell you.
> Basically, I'm looking for a do that looks like a Portuguese Water Dog but smaller, with a more laid back temperament. Maybe I should stick with a pure toy poodle.: 0


If you like poodles, you can find laidback minis and laidback toys. There are also high-energy minis and toys. You just need to find the right adult dog (rescue) or find the right breeder who can choose the perfect puppy for you.

I know a PWD who is really high-energy, kind of CRAZY (but I love her) and I can imagine that if I had raised a pup like her I would also be looking for a more laidback dog. But not all Porties are like that either. I think the main thing is finding the right individual dog with the right temperament for you.


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

My head is spinning from all this helpful information. I have never heard of the Lagotto but it looks very much like a curlie Portie. I'm searching now and don't see many breeders in the US, nor the price of them. I wonder if they are calmer than Porties. I bet they are related somehow.

Minis/standards is probably a good idea, but...I long for a smaller lapdog. My daughter is not a young child- she's 22- but with mild special needs, so she acts much younger. She would be careful with a small dog. She owns a Siamese and is wonderful with him.

So many choices. So many websites to search. I am checking Petfinder almost every day and haven't found "the" one, yet. I did go to a rescue meet/greet and found a darling little thing- not even sure what it was; a terrior mix, maybe? But it was spoken for.

Then there are the greyhounds, but I find them a bit aloof and way too big.

That's what brought me to first the toy poodles, then to the Cockapoo.

This is is soooo difficult to figure out. 
My mother has a so-called toy poodle (turned out to be a small mini) and he's a fantastic dog. Maybe I should keep searching for a little poodle. Sigh. I don't know, but it is fun to look at them all!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Or maybe a barbet? Though I think they're pretty rare..


Yes, I too was going to suggest looking into the Barbet. They look just like a PWD but are supposedly more laid back. The big caution I would say on them is how small the gene pool is. PWDs come from a pretty small gene pool, but Barbets come from an even smaller one. So be sure to look into health issues.

Another smaller breed dog that can look a little like a PWD is the Havanese. Or the Tibetan Terrier.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm thinking large toy/small mini. Keep searching! Maybe you can find a retired show dog that needs placed. And, keep searching Petfinder.

We just placed the nicest little mini with my Dad's friend. He was given to Partial2Poodles. He had just turned 4; his name is Romeo, and it is so fitting! Everyone that met him fell in love! My Dad's friend that adopted him, takes him everywhere with him. Romeo is soooooo snuggly and cuddly; perfectly content to snuggle for as long as you want him to. But, he loves to play ball/fetch and is pretty quick for a little guy! Smart, too! 

Yours is out there; good luck in your search!!!


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,
Just checked the Barbet and apparently they are a very rare breed with only about 50 in the US. I think I'll pass, but they are beauties. 

Romeo sounds like he would have been perfect for me. Oh Romeo, where art tho? : )
I'll keep searching and pay more attention to retired breeding dogs. Great tip!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

That is another point. You may be able to find a dog that has a good breeder behind it, but is not going to fit into the class size requirements. Such as a toy that will be too large to show/breed, or not quite show quality after all. The pup would of course be a little older. If you contact breeders they may know of a dog in that situation.

In the meantime keep up the rescue search. If you are open, "your" dog may just find you.
:embarrassed2:...I see Skye already posted this advice...OOPS


----------



## tenortime (Aug 25, 2010)

We had a cockapoo several years ago. Wonderful dog but discovered, after the fact, that she was the product of a puppy mill. Long story about how that happened, so I won;t go into that. She had severe allergies and breathing problems and had to be put down when she was 7--horrible thing to lose her. After, we became parents to our current dog, Sadie, a havanese. She is fantastic. She's about 13 pounds and definitely a lap dog. She is very sturdy--so no problems with hard play. My wife is a long distance walker and Sadie can keep up with her--no problem. Took a little extra time to housebreak her, but that generally comes with the territory with toys. I would highly recommend the breed. She is as cute as can be. Now we are waiting for our brown male standard from Carole (dogsinstyle), so Sadie has a friend and we have a second great breed added to our household.


----------



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

I totally agree. My havanese is the most laid back dog i have ever seen! Even as a puppy he was pretty quiet. He rarely barks, but once outside loves to play and is extremly gentle. If you are going for a puppy i would recomend to look for the mellow one.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

There was a Havanese in my agility class with Pippin last year. It was an adorable dog, a very fast learner, fast on the course, and very snuggly. Nice size, too, about the same as a smallish mini. Definitely more substance to him than to a toy poodle, as a comparison. Probably he was about 12 to 13 inches at the shoulder, about the same as Pippin (my small mini).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not trying to do cocker hate, I think they're sweet dogs (just a lot of health problems) but I'd like to point out, as I remembered when I groomed one yesterday.. they have the grossest buttholes in the entire dog world. lol..


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I am still searching and making myself crazy about the options. Now I'm wondering if I should stick with my original plan of getting a toy (but not too small) poodle. Then again, I still like the look and character traits of the Cockapoo.

I hate being so indecisive.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

terrym2442 said:


> Well, I am still searching and making myself crazy about the options. Now I'm wondering if I should stick with my original plan of getting a toy (but not too small) poodle. Then again, I still like the look and character traits of the Cockapoo.
> 
> I hate being so indecisive.


Well, as you may know, we just adopted a little rescue toy the other day. Mimi is the SWEETEST, most cuddly, adorable thing! She's a year and a half, housebroken, and doesn't get into anything. I'm in love!!!


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats! No, I didn't know! I've been searching for rescues as well and no luck. I actually fell in love with a small poodle (mix?) and they brought him over to the house but he didn't care for our dog very much, so that wouldn't work out. : (

Do you have pix of Mimi? Enjoy her! Did you find her locally? I'll keep trying.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Terry look for Skyes posts about Mimi, either under posts by Skye or using the search button for Mimi. Mimi is so cute!


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

Found it- thanks, SB! And congrats to Skye. Mimi is beautiful. I'll keep checking, too.


----------



## LittleGracie (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a cockapoo, he's been the best dog I've ever had. His name is Jesse too! He's super cute and stopped growing at 26lbs. He's 2.5 years old now and so sweet. He's painfully shy with people and I always thought it was because he wasn't properly socialized. I got him at 4 months. But it could be poor breeding. He warms up to people and loves them to bits, he gets soooo excited when he sees someone he recognizes he wiggles his bum like it's gonna fall off. lol he also adores other dogs, he's so happy with any four legged animal, even cats.

he's not a high energy dog, he goes for the hikes but isn't flying all over the place, even off leash he's right by my side. In the house he loves to play with his toys and my other dog. As soon as I walk out the door he finds a comfy spot and doesn't move. He's never destroyed anything, I don't crate him, although he has one and likes to hang out in it. He was easy to train, and we had lots of fun doing agility. 

I would get another cockapoo again, except as already been said, you never know what you're gonna get with a mix. My little guy doesn't shed, which is nice.

He's never had any health issues. 

Go for it!


----------



## terrym2442 (Dec 24, 2010)

What a wonderful story about your Cockapoo- thanks for sharing. It is really hard to know what you're going to get if you go with a rescue. I'm keeping all of my avenues open at this point. One rescue is keeping a lookout for me, so that's good! But I'm still open to finding a toy poodle, too! Decisions, decisions.


----------

